# Propane Temp Controller



## fmfa0801 (Apr 5, 2016)

Is there a automatic temp controller kit for a propane smoker? Looking for something that ignites and turns off the propane burner at a set temp


----------



## daveomak (Apr 5, 2016)

Have you tried a needle valve to control the gas flow to the burner ???    I use a dimmer switch on my electric element to control the temp....

You will probably have to find a burner that on "high", holds the smoker at near max. temp. you are looking for...  Then it will fully adjust to the lower temps.....

AND, you will have to install a "flame out" detector to turn off the gas when the flame goes out, or you could have a neighborhood leveling bomb.....


----------



## 1967robg (Apr 5, 2016)

fmfa0801 said:


> Is there a automatic temp controller kit for a propane smoker? Looking for something that ignites and turns off the propane burner at a set temp


I have looked into it for my smoke vault-pricey. If I was still going that route I'd be looking for a free or cheap propane stove and gut it


----------



## fmfa0801 (Apr 5, 2016)

Yea I am looking into a the needle valve. I was just hoping there would be a cheap kit for propane smokers I did not know about lol


----------



## tardissmoker (Apr 5, 2016)

I used a pid controller, solenoid valve, safety valve, thermoprobe,and thermocouple to control temps on my home built.

Here's the thread.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/244005/aluminum-steamer-trunk-saga

I used this thread as a guide when I did it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/232758/digital-temp-mod

Not cheap but safe and reliable. Make sure it's SAFE first. The neighbourhood will thank you.

Bruce


----------

